# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Разработана новая форма декларации по ЕНВД

## alexandr_ll

Разработана новая форма декларации по ЕНВД

15.10.2015 556
Действующая форма декларации по ЕНВД, порядок ее заполнения и формат представления в электронной форме, утв. приказом ФНС России от 04.07.2014 № ММВ-7-3/353@, будут изменены.

Соответствующий приказ разработан ФНС России и опубликован на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации.

Поправки предусматривают исключение в налоговом отчете информации, связанной с заверением документа печатью в связи с тем, что такой обязанности у компаний больше нет.

Добавлено поле «Ставка налога (%)», так как региональные власти могут снижать ставку ЕНВД до 7,5 %.

Также в новой декларации скорректированы штрих-коды, обновлен формат представления отчета – 5.06.

Согласно проекту приказа новая форма декларации по ЕНВД должна применяться начиная с представления отчета за I квартал 2016 г.

В «1С:Предприятии» изменения будут реализованы после утверждения приказа и его опубликования в установленном порядке. О сроках см. в «Мониторинге изменений законодательства».


Подробнее: http://buh.ru/news/uchet_nalogi/45234/

----------

